# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > کامپوننت ها و ابزارهای کاربردی در VB6 >  در مورد ابزارهای codeJock

## skh1300

با سلام 
سال نو را به همه تبریک میگم
(دیگه نمی دونم کجا باید تاپیک بزنم که این مدیران آن را پاک نکنند.
خوبه که اینجا بهش میگن تالار و بحث در مورد سوال های مطرح شده  هست(اگر این جوری پس چرا باید سوال بپرسیم به هر حال امیدوارم همراه با سال نو این ها هم نو شوند) ....)

چند تا سوال داشتم :
1-من با این ابزار ها در برنامه ام استفاده کرده ام حالا می خوام این برنامه را setup کنم آیا مشکلی پیش نمیاد(من شندیم با لایسنس های اون هم کنارش باشه )
2- این لایسنس ها چیه؟
3-فرض کنید یک رایبون درست کردیم که یکی چند تا دکمه داره و یکی هم اسمش ویرایش هست و یک دیتا گرید هم داریم حالا می خواهیم هر موقع روی این دیتا گرید دوبار کلیک کردیم دستورات مربوط به دکمه ویرایش اعمال بشه.
4-درمورد ابزار های textBox ,ComboBox ,CheckBox در رایبون کسی نحوه کار با این ها را بلده.(فقط در رایبون را میگم)

----------


## kooroush

منم کلی مشکل دارم با اکتیوش !!
یکی به دادمون برسه !

----------


## earse+erse

سلام بر همه و سال نو به همه تون تبریک می گم.

0- جای سوال پرسیدن همینجا و صفحات اصلی تالار ها است نباید درون اعلان ها سوال پرسید. :چشمک: 

1- نه مشکلی پیش نمیاد ولی باید لایسنس همراهش باشد.

2- لایسنس ها تا اونجایی که من می دونم فایل هایی با پسوند .lic هست مثل Codejock.Controls.v12.1.1.lic
برای دانلودش هم مدیران به این نتیجه رسیدند که وارز نیست و تو سایت برنامه نویس هم موجوده ولی چون پیداش نکردن تو ضمیمه دانلود کنین.
البته باید بگم این فایل ها باید کنار این اکتیواکس باشد

3- این رو تو اعلان مربوط به این ابزار، درون همین تالار مطرح کنین. اینجا رو میگم

4- ایجادش رو بلدم ولی نحوه استفاده از اون رو نه؛ اگه شما هم فهمیدین به من بگین :چشمک: 

به دادت رسیدم آقا kooroush ? :لبخند گشاده!: 

باز هم عیدتون مبارک

یا علی

----------


## HjSoft

سلام ، من سوال شما رو روز پنجشنبه ساعت 1 جواب دادم ، جالبه ثبت نشده ...

همونطور که دوستمون گفتن ، اگه ابزاری که شما دانلود کردید کرک شده باشه . منظور Path ، دیگه لازم نیست  اون ها رو با Lic ها بزارید و خودشون به تنهایی  جواب می دن و  مشکلی هم ندارن . این ابزار رو نسخه 13 رو من پچ کردم . اگر از اون استفاده می کنید مشکلی نداره . نسخه 13 پچ شده با نام کاربر من هست . اگر تو سایت نبود ( به دلیل وارز پاک شده بود ) بگید تا براتون بزارم .

من در عجم چرا دوستان از CommandBarDesigner استفاده نمی کنند و همه سعی دارن از راه کد ریبون بسازن . من دقیقا این ریبون ها رو با Designer خود codejock  می سازم و هر چی که دوست داشته باشی میتونی بزاری تو ریبون .  من بدون اینکه تاپیک codejock رو خونده باشم خودم با دیزاینرش یک ریبون ساختم .


برای اون رویداد هم که گفتی من نمیدونم ، شما فهمیدی به من هم بگو .

----------


## aryasoft2872

خود مجموعه رو با حجم 32 مگابایت از سایت بگیر بعد برو تو مثال هاش و یا تو راهنماش همش هست من خودم از تکستش که نیاز داشتم با استفاده از همونا استفاده کردم ولی الان کافی ام و به کدهاش دسترسی ندارم.اگه کرک 13.2.1 رو هم خواستی برو از اینجا بگیر
(13.3.1 هم اومده که فک نکنم تغییر زیادی کرده باشه...)

----------


## skh1300

> سلام ، من سوال شما رو روز پنجشنبه ساعت 1 جواب دادم ، جالبه ثبت نشده ...
> 
> همونطور که دوستمون گفتن ، اگه ابزاری که شما دانلود کردید کرک شده باشه . منظور Path ، دیگه لازم نیست  اون ها رو با Lic ها بزارید و خودشون به تنهایی  جواب می دن و  مشکلی هم ندارن . این ابزار رو نسخه 13 رو من پچ کردم . اگر از اون استفاده می کنید مشکلی نداره . نسخه 13 پچ شده با نام کاربر من هست . اگر تو سایت نبود ( به دلیل وارز پاک شده بود ) بگید تا براتون بزارم .
> 
> من در عجم چرا دوستان از CommandBarDesigner استفاده نمی کنند و همه سعی دارن از راه کد ریبون بسازن . من دقیقا این ریبون ها رو با Designer خود codejock  می سازم و هر چی که دوست داشته باشی میتونی بزاری تو ریبون .  من بدون اینکه تاپیک codejock رو خونده باشم خودم با دیزاینرش یک ریبون ساختم .
> 
> 
> برای اون رویداد هم که گفتی من نمیدونم ، شما فهمیدی به من هم بگو .


میشه بیشتر توضیح بدبد یعنی چه جوری؟


در ضمن دوستان تقریبا بیشتر نسخه های CodeJock را دارم 13.2 و 13.1 بیشتر استفاده میکنم
بعد من به وسیله پچ این ها را کرک کردم

----------


## skh1300

> خود مجموعه رو با حجم 32 مگابایت از سایت بگیر بعد برو تو مثال هاش و یا تو راهنماش همش هست من خودم از تکستش که نیاز داشتم با استفاده از همونا استفاده کردم ولی الان کافی ام و به کدهاش دسترسی ندارم.اگه کرک 13.2.1 رو هم خواستی برو از اینجا بگیر
> (13.3.1 هم اومده که فک نکنم تغییر زیادی کرده باشه...)


من تمام پکش دارم اما هر چی داخل این مثال هاش نگاه کردم چیزی متوجه نشدم میشه اسم اون پوشه را بهم بگی

----------


## earse+erse

من تا حالا اسم CommandBarDesigner رو نشنیده بودم
می شه بیشتر توضیح بدین.

aryasoft2872 عزیز میشه روش کنترل اشیا روی ریبون رو توضیح بدی؟
منظور من اینه که مثلا تو یه رویداد دیگه و شیء دیگه بگم که اگه تو تکست باکس ریبون نوشته بود فلان چیز بره فلان جا

ممنون از همه

----------


## aryasoft2872

والا من الان میشه گفت مسافرتم و به سورس هام دسترسی ندارم ولی تا چند روز آینده که برگردم کدهاش رو می زارم ( برید توی اون مثالی که شبیه ورد 2007 هستش فک کنم از اونجا پیداش کردم )

----------


## HjSoft

واقعا تعجب می کنم اسم Designer رو نشنیدین ... Designer  این کدجاک در پوشه Bin هست . از اونجا به راحتی toolbar و Menu و Ribbon میتونید بسازید . شاید شما نسخه کامل رو دریافت نکردید . من از خود کدجاک دریافت کردم و خودم به روش پچ کرکش کردم و ازش هم استفاده می کنم مشکلی هم نداره . در ضمن من در تاپیک کدجاک dr.bornx شرکت نکردم چون فکر نکنم دلیلی داشت ایشون بیان از طریق کد ریبون ایجاد کنند . یک بار برنامه رو بررسی کنید توی پوشه bin همین برنامه است . 
عکش در زیر هست . اگر نسخه 13.0.0 رو استفاده می کنید . براتون بزارم در غیر اینصورت باید برید دانلودش کنید .

----------


## skh1300

> واقعا تعجب می کنم اسم Designer رو نشنیدین ... Designer  این کدجاک در پوشه Bin هست . از اونجا به راحتی toolbar و Menu و Ribbon میتونید بسازید . شاید شما نسخه کامل رو دریافت نکردید . من از خود کدجاک دریافت کردم و خودم به روش پچ کرکش کردم و ازش هم استفاده می کنم مشکلی هم نداره . در ضمن من در تاپیک کدجاک dr.bornx شرکت نکردم چون فکر نکنم دلیلی داشت ایشون بیان از طریق کد ریبون ایجاد کنند . یک بار برنامه رو بررسی کنید توی پوشه bin همین برنامه است . 
> عکش در زیر هست . اگر نسخه 13.0.0 رو استفاده می کنید . براتون بزارم در غیر اینصورت باید برید دانلودش کنید .


ممنون  من هم پک کامل را از کد جاک گرفتم و این ابزار را دارم میشه نحوه درست کردنش را مختصر بگی

----------


## HjSoft

والا همش رو بخوام بگم که خیلی طول میکشه . فقط شما یک فرم کاملا خالی (Blank) ایجاد کن . بعد از قسمت سمت راست  و جای Toolbar رو Add کلیک کن و Ribbon رو انتخاب کن . بعد پایین همون صفحه یک نوشته میاد Add Ribbon Button اون رو کلیک کن و بقیه رو طبق همون دنبال کن . خودش بهت توضیح میده .

----------


## skh1300

یه مشکل من دارم 
این که زمانی که در آن چک باکس یا رادیوباتن قرار میدم آنها را که کلیک می کنی بصورت تیک دار یا انتخاب در نمیان باید چیکار کنیم

----------


## aryasoft2872

واسه کنترل تکست باکس هم که گفته بودید:

سلکت کیس رو که که توی رویداد excute کاماندبارتون انجام دادید،حالا:

  Case ID_ZOOM_TEXT:
    If Control.Text = "AYBABTU" Then
      Secret.Show
      Control.Text = Int(pdfViewer.zoomPercent)
ٍEnd If

----------


## rojg@r

سلام 
من ابزار Codejock.Xtreme.Toolkit.Pro.v12.0.2 رو با سریالش دارم ولی نمیتونم که به خوبی ازش استفاده کنم.
در این مورد میتونید با من همکاری کنید.
من اونو رو کامپیوترم بار گذاری نمودم ولی میگردم اما نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم.
با تشکر...

----------


## HjSoft

بیشتر توضیح بدین .... یعنی چه که نمی تونید ./ خودش یه عالمه مثال داره !

----------


## rojg@r

> بیشتر توضیح بدین .... یعنی چه که نمی تونید ./ خودش یه عالمه مثال داره !


ممنون از جوابتون .
شما درست می فرمایید اما مثالهاش همه تو Modules نوشته شده و من هم هیچ ازش سر در نمی یارم.
مثلا داخل یک Modules این کدها نوشته شده :

Microsoft Developer Studio Workspace File, Format Version 6.00
# WARNING: DO NOT EDIT OR DELETE THIS WORKSPACE FILE!

##################################################  #############################

Project: "CommonControls"=".\CommonControls_vc60.dsp" - Package Owner=<4>

Package=<5>
{{{
}}}

Package=<4>
{{{
}}}

##################################################  #############################

Global:

Package=<5>
{{{
}}}

Package=<3>
{{{
}}}

##################################################  #############################

همه ی مثالهاش این جوری اند .
ممنون اگه همکاریم کنید.

----------


## HjSoft

خواهش میکنم ، این وظیفه ماست که به دوستای گلمون کمک کنیم .
ببینید  مثال هایی که  من دارم چیزی تو Module نیست ، کلا :
ابزار Controls که چیزی نداره . 
ابزار SkinFrameWork هم 3 خط کد می خواد . که Load skin و ApplySkin  و FrameColor هست .
ابزار CommandBar هم با Designer خیلی راحته و دقیقا 1 خط کد می خواد .
بقیه رو هم من کار نکردم .

----------


## skh1300

> واسه کنترل تکست باکس هم که گفته بودید:
> 
> سلکت کیس رو که که توی رویداد excute کاماندبارتون انجام دادید،حالا:
> 
>   Case ID_ZOOM_TEXT:
>     If Control.Text = "AYBABTU" Then
>       Secret.Show
>       Control.Text = Int(pdfViewer.zoomPercent)
> ٍEnd If


دوست عزیز این کدی که گذاشتی را من تست کردم زمانی که کلمه AYBABTU را تایپ میکنیم وبعدش حتما باید اینتر بزنی تا بقیه کد را اجرا کنه آیا میشه مثل تکت باکس خود  وی بی رویداد text_chenge را براش بنویسی یعنی اینکه به محض اینکه کلمه AYBABTU را تایپ کردی خودکار یه فرم باز بشه؟

----------


## aryasoft2872

این یکی رو بلد نیستم.. :خجالت:

----------


## aryasoft2872

> ممنون از جوابتون .
> شما درست می فرمایید اما مثالهاش همه تو Modules نوشته شده و من هم هیچ ازش سر در نمی یارم.
> مثلا داخل یک Modules این کدها نوشته شده :
> 
> Microsoft Developer Studio Workspace File, Format Version 6.00
> # WARNING: DO NOT EDIT OR DELETE THIS WORKSPACE FILE!
> 
> ##################################################  #############################
> 
> ...


معلوم هست دوست عزیز کجا رفتی همچین چیزی وجود نداره....

----------


## rojg@r

دوباره ممنون از جوابها و علاقه تون به مطلب و مشکلی را که من با اون مواجه بودم.
دوست عزیز من خیلی گشتم برای پیداکردن این ابزارها .فایلهای زیادی رو تو کامپیوترم بارگذاری نمودم.
تو همه ی بارگذاریها با مشکلی برخورد کردم.لطف کنید میتونید بگید که این ابزارها رو با کرکش از کجا میتونم تامین کنم.؟
با تشکر...

----------


## aryasoft2872

ببینید وقتی شما فایل 32 مگابایتی رو دانلود و نصب می کنید بهدش یک توی پروگرم فایل یک پوشه ای ایجاد میشه تحت عنوان codejock shofware داخل اون پوشه پوشه های bin & Help & Links & Utils هستش توی پوشه ی bin شما فایل های اصلی اکتیوایکس رو می بینید که 11 هستند من هم 3 تاش رو که کاربردی هستند کرک کردم و توی پند پست قبل گفتنم اونایی که کرک شدن رو جایگزین کنید و بعدش رجیستر کنید.

(یه سوال : واقعا وی بی 6 اینقدر کم ابزار ریبون داره که همه چسبیدن به کدجاک.آخه دات نت که خیلی ریبون داره؟)

----------


## HjSoft

آره ، وی بی خیلی کم ریبون داره و فکر کنم همین کدجاک بیشتر نیست ، البته ریبون فارسی پیام هست که اون هم هسته ی کدجاکه . که البته من نسخه آخر کدجاک که کرک شده یعنی 13.3.3 رو پیشنهاد می کنم . البته بگم دوستان اگر نسخه جدیدتری اومد برای من بفرستید تا براتون کرکش کنم . آخه خیلی راحته !

----------


## skh1300

من فکر می کنم با همین ابزار کدجاک خیلی کارا میشه کرد (اما این واقعا جای تاسف داره که فکر کنم همین ابزار هست که رایبون میسازه) به هر حال باید این را هم غنیمت دانست و ازش به خوبی استفاده کرد دوم اینکه من یه مثال درست کردم با همین   CommandBarsDesigner حالا دیگه خودتون ببخشید اگه خیلی کارا نیست

----------


## rojg@r

من ابزارهای *CodeJock* رو با سریالش پیدا کردم ولی با وجود آموزشهای    Dr.Bronxاما هنوز هم نتونستم که یک فورم ریبون بسازم.
لطفاَ اساتید محترم میتونند که یکی دو مثال با شرح بزارند .
خیلی ممنون...

----------


## skh1300

شما این فایل ضمیمه در دانلود کردید من یه رایبون درست کردم و گذاشتم پس به مثالش توجه کن

----------


## HjSoft

دوست من !
شما مشکلت رو بگو ما حل میکنم . متاسفانه جناب Dr.Bronx به صورت کد نویسی یاد دادن نه به صورت Desginer .... شما مشکلت رو با این ابزار بگو تا ما حل کنیم .

----------


## rojg@r

> شما مشکلت رو بگو ما حل میکنم . متاسفانه جناب Dr.Bronx به صورت کد نویسی یاد دادن نه به صورت Desginer .... شما مشکلت رو با این ابزار بگو تا ما حل کنیم .


ممنون از پاسخاتون.
ورژنی که من از اون استفاده می کنم Codejock.Xtreme.Suite.Pro.ActiveX-v12.0.1.Retail-ZWT است و متاسفانه از Desinger اون هم نتونستم استفاده کنم. 
شاید قابلیت های این ورژن از دیگر ورژنها کمتر نیز باشد؛به هر حال تنها اینو تونسته بودم که بیابم.
گفته بودم که دیگر ورژنها رو نتونسته بودم دانلود کنم.
اگه شما لطف بفرمایید و از ابزاری را که شما هم از اون استفاده می کنید،لینک دانلود با کرکش رو با پیغام خصوصی ارسال بفرمایید که خیلی عالی میشد.
ممنون از جواباتون.

----------


## earse+erse

> ممنون از پاسخاتون.
> ورژنی که من از اون استفاده می کنم Codejock.Xtreme.Suite.Pro.ActiveX-v12.0.1.Retail-ZWT است
>  نتونسته بودم دانلود کنم.
> اگه شما لطف بفرمایید و از ابزاری را که شما هم از اون استفاده می کنید،لینک دانلود با کرکش رو با پیغام خصوصی ارسال بفرمایید که خیلی عالی میشد.
> ممنون از جواباتون.


جون عزیزتون قبل پاسخ دادن سریع به تاپیک و مطرح کردن مشکلتون یه سری به پست ها و صفحه های قبل بندازین شاید یه کسی یه چیزی گفته بود که به دردتون می خوره.
*به من پیام خصوصی بدین
*

----------


## skh1300

برای رایبون چگونه میشه منو گذاشت

----------


## earse+erse

> برای رایبون چگونه میشه منو گذاشت


از طریق کد نویسی نمیدونم ولی با استفاده از CommandBars Designer خیلی راحت میشه انجامش داد ولی اگه تو رایبونتون تب داشته باشید خیلی قشنگ در نمی آید. :شیطان:

----------


## skh1300

از چه قسمتی باید منو گذاشت
2-راه حلی برای سوال text Box داخل رایبون پیدا نکردی(راه حل TextCheng)؟

----------


## kami_63

با سلام
کسی در مورد _Chart Pro Eval.ActiveX.v7.0.0 اطلاعاتی داره؟؟_

----------


## skh1300

اين ابزار براي چارت هستش و مال خود CodeJock هستش سايت دانلودش هم
http://codejock.com/download/evaluat...veX.v7.0.0.zip
اين هست 
حجم : 2.51 مگابایت
با استفاده از اين كنترل مي توان چارت هاي  2 بعدي يا 3 بعدي ساخت

----------


## skh1300

کسی آموزشی در مورد markup نداره

----------


## earse+erse

> کسی آموزشی در مورد markup نداره


اینجا یه بحثی شده ولی کامل نیست

----------


## Black_Strom

> خود مجموعه رو با حجم 32 مگابایت از سایت بگیر بعد برو تو مثال هاش و یا تو راهنماش همش هست من خودم از تکستش که نیاز داشتم با استفاده از همونا استفاده کردم ولی الان کافی ام و به کدهاش دسترسی ندارم.اگه کرک 13.2.1 رو هم خواستی برو از اینجا بگیر
> (13.3.1 هم اومده که فک نکنم تغییر زیادی کرده باشه...)


اقا این لینک که دادی خرابه یعنی تو سایتش که میری بعد رو بخش دانلود کرک شده میگردی expire  ده لینک یا خرابه

اگر از بچه کسی نسه بدون اشکالشا داره بی زحمت به ایمیل من هم ارسال کنه 
من حتی فیلم آموزشیشم پیدا کردم و دانلود کردم
اما متاسفانه هر چی فایل rar بود که دانلود کردم مربطو به نسخه کرک شده یا حتی sample  ها و ... جواب نمیدن
یعنی حتی جواب نمیدن

----------


## farshid_vb

چرا کسی جواب نمیده ؟؟
من هم میتونم جزء کامپوننتها اضافه کنم
ولی وقتی م خوام روی فرمم بیارم پیغام ریجستر میده !!!
 چی کنم ؟


کسی جواب درستی نداده . باز هم متشکر

----------


## Armin62

سلام 
یک سوال مهم 
اگر از ابزارهای -codeJock  استفاده کنیم و برنامه مونو داخل ویندوز 32 بیتی بسازیم و از اون ستاپ بسازیم داخل ویندوز 64 بیتی هم کار میکنه

----------


## Parviz-Turk

> سلام ، من سوال شما رو روز پنجشنبه ساعت 1 جواب دادم ، جالبه ثبت نشده ...
> 
> همونطور که دوستمون گفتن ، اگه ابزاری که شما دانلود کردید کرک شده باشه . منظور Path ، دیگه لازم نیست  اون ها رو با Lic ها بزارید و خودشون به تنهایی  جواب می دن و  مشکلی هم ندارن . این ابزار رو نسخه 13 رو من پچ کردم . اگر از اون استفاده می کنید مشکلی نداره . نسخه 13 پچ شده با نام کاربر من هست . اگر تو سایت نبود ( به دلیل وارز پاک شده بود ) بگید تا براتون بزارم .
> 
> من در عجم چرا دوستان از CommandBarDesigner استفاده نمی کنند و همه سعی دارن از راه کد ریبون بسازن . من دقیقا این ریبون ها رو با Designer خود codejock  می سازم و هر چی که دوست داشته باشی میتونی بزاری تو ریبون .  من بدون اینکه تاپیک codejock رو خونده باشم خودم با دیزاینرش یک ریبون ساختم .
> 
> 
> برای اون رویداد هم که گفتی من نمیدونم ، شما فهمیدی به من هم بگو .



داداش اون ورژن 13 رو که پچ کرده بودی میزاری اینجا؟ یا بهم تو PM میدی؟

آخه من لینک دانلودی پیدا نکردم. من از ACP Ribbon استفاده کردم تو برنامه هام. استفادش از اینا راحتره ولی حیف RTL نداره.

اگه بزاری خیلی ممنون میشم. (هم خود کنترل هم Desinger)

----------

